# bango filler



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

*homax banjo filler*

how I fill my homax:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

BANJO FILLER


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats a genius idea ! You must save a lots of time !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Smart idea:thumbsup:

Wondering how many times your cp tube can fill the banjo?

Say if your cp tube could fill the banjo 4 times before you had to refill it, I would buy 4 homax banjo's for the price you half to pay for them:thumbup::yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Smart idea:thumbsup:
> 
> Wondering how many times your cp tube can fill the banjo?
> 
> Say if your cp tube could fill the banjo 4 times before you had to refill it, I would buy 4 homax banjo's for the price you half to pay for them:thumbup::yes:


1 pump with the mud tube to fill it ( 24 '' ):thumbup:
5 to 6 pumps with the pumps with the mud pump 

and I have two of them...one set up for inside corners


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sweet! :thumbsup:


Just a wee' bit better than you bath tub plug, eh' Moose boy:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just a wee' bit better than you bath tub plug, eh' Moose boy:jester:


Muh, depends. My bath tub plug cost 2$
And I couldn't care less about how many pumps it takes with my mud pump. Holding your homax while trying to fill it with CP tube would be kind'a awkward I think..I don't know.
It's a good idea non the less. But my bath tub plug works great. No complaints here.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Muh, depends. My bath tub plug cost 2$
> And I couldn't care less about how many pumps it takes with my mud pump. Holding your homax while trying to fill it with CP tube would be kind'a awkward I think..I don't know.
> It's a good idea non the less. But my bath tub plug works great. No complaints here.


My first one I made has a rubber cork in it ...it works this is my new one and wanted to do somthing a little more ...I do have one more but that one I cant show 

and filling it is easy I have a holder and fill it on my stilts with no mess:thumbup: filling it is the best part of it...you dont fill it on is side lol :drink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

When you fill it, does the mud push the tape where it is supposed to be or do you still have to open it to do so?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> When you fill it, does the mud push the tape where it is supposed to be or do you still have to open it to do so?


With mine, when i unplug it i use like a little 7"-8" ram rod to push the tape up first. The mud on it's own won't push the tape up properly.
What happens is the tape gets twisted and mud ends up going behind it and filling the back of the banjo. If you don't use a little ram rod you can probably get about 5-6 loads out of it before there's too much mud that's accumulated behind or on top of the tape and it feels like you have a full banjo. So you'd have to open it up at some point to put your tape on top. Or use a ram rod, push the tape up before each fill. Good to go all day. Never have to open it!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

If you fill it with the hole up and give the tape a little slack the mud will push the tape down with out a rod...been tape coating like this for a long time now and I never had a twist or had to use a rod


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool......


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

When you put the plastic fitting in did you put a nut on the inside of the homax or did you glue it on.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> When you put the plastic fitting in did you put a nut on the inside of the homax or did you glue it on.


 
jam nut


----------

